# Parkerized Drop Point



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

This was a custom order for a Birthday present. A few design changes along the way as the woman gleaned bits of information from her husband and this is the result. He is a Jumpmaster at West Point thus the pin. The pin is inset in the handle in Alumilite water clear. The Steel is D2 tool steel and is Parkerized. Scales are G10. Overall length is 9.25" and the blade is 4.5".

There was a lot of learning on this one. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 17, 2015)

That's really cool! How hard was it for you to do the serrated edge?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 17, 2015)

Scott, another home run!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice Scott.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 17, 2015)

First off. That knife is super cool! I really like the color on the blade and the handle is awesome! Do you use phosphoric acid for parkerizing and what process do you use? I looked it up and it seems pretty straight forward but when looking for the acid I found many different kinds and I can't find what else is in these. I know having other metals in the acid is wanted but I don't know what mixtures work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2015)

Great looking knife Scott, I'm sure they'll both be thrilled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 17, 2015)

The design and execution just screams strong and functional. This guy will be proud to own and show off this one for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> That's really cool! How hard was it for you to do the serrated edge?


It wasn't that hard. I used a wheel designed specifically for that. It's actually a pretty straight forward process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> First off. That knife is super cool! I really like the color on the blade and the handle is awesome! Do you use phosphoric acid for parkerizing and what process do you use? I looked it up and it seems pretty straight forward but when looking for the acid I found many different kinds and I can't find what else is in these. I know having other metals in the acid is wanted but I don't know what mixtures work.



Thanks Norm. I used manganese phosphate. I found it works best on this steel at 205 degrees. This was actually the second blade. The first was an epic failure.
I learned more about how NOT to do it than anything.
About 20 minutes at 205 then a rinse in water and then oil. It is a pretty straight forward process. It's a lot more durable than I would have thought too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 18, 2015)

Scott, very very nice. What really shows a level of attention is the use of the correctly aligned star mosaic that compliments the star on the emblem. Rugged tough-guy looking knife that looks like it's meant for business!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2015)

That turned out outstanding Scott! That is a Bada$$ tactical knife, don't be surprised if you get a flood of orders once that hits the street...


----------



## Molokai (Sep 18, 2015)

Great knife Scott, i know you really learned a lot from this one. Now make some more.
The way you keep posting them you will reach number 100 very soon. You ready to sell that lathe ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2015)

Cool! I learned something... Never heard the term parkerizing until now, but after a little Googling, it sounds pretty nifty.

I wonder if you could parkerize the ways on a lathe bed?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I learned something... Never heard the term parkerizing until now, but after a little Googling, it sounds pretty nifty.
> 
> I wonder if you could parkerize the ways on a lathe bed?


If they are not stainless then yes you could, but it would take one hell of a tank to treat them in and a team of mules to move your tailstock back and forth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Scott that is seriously a great looking knife. Serrations are cool and useful. Have you ever seen the zeff serrated crkt knives?..




I have a couple...very handy serrations. Cuts through hemp rope like buttah....

Reactions: Like 3


----------

